# [Kleiner Review] Saitek Cyborg X



## NOOKYN (13. März 2009)

_*Hallo und herzlich Willkommen!

Ich wollte euch hier mal einen kleinen Einblick zum Saitek Cyborg X gewähren.

Am besten fange ich einfach mal mit den Daten an:*

_*Technische Informationen:*




 Trigger, vier Tasten und Scroll Rad im Kopfteil des Sticks
Ein- / und ausfahrbarer Coolie Hat
6 Gehäuse Tasten und Modus Taste
Dualer Schubregler für die Steuerung von Flugzeugen mit mehreren Antrieben
 Drehbare Achse für das Seitenruder
Die Höhe des Sticks lässt sich der Handgröße des Spielers anpassen
Der Neigungswinkel des Sticks lässt sich individuell nach Belieben des Spielers verstellen
Der Winkel des Kopfstückes lässt sich der Daumengröße des Spielers anpassen
Abnehmbarer Stick und zusammenfaltbares Gehäuse sorgen für einfachere Lagerung Zuhause
*
Und dazu gibt es dann noch einen kleinen Informations Text:* 
_
Das Jubiläumsmodell zum 10. Geburtstag des Cyborg Joystick. Die neuste Version des weltweit einzigartigen, individuell einstellbaren Joysticks setzt wie gewohnt neue Maßstäbe, sowohl im Design als auch bei den Funktionen._


_*Der Hintergrund:*_

_Der Grund, warum ich mir einen Joystick zugelegt habe war einfach. Ich wollte mal etwas neues ausprobieren und war sehr angetan von dem kommendem Tom Clancy's HAWX, was am 19.03.09 für den PC erscheint._

_Und um dies mit dem größten Spaßfaktor spielen zu können, hat man mir geraten sich einen Joystick zu besorgen. Soweit so gut, nur welcher war die Frage! Also schaute ich mich mal im Saturn Markt etc. um, um mir einen kleinen Einblick zu verschaffen. Gesagt getan, und ich hatte mir ein paar Modelle rausgesucht. Allerdings waren die alle vom Design her eher schlecht als recht, und so suchte ich nach etwas futuristischem und traff auf den Saitek Cyborg X! Das Design sprach mich sehr an und die Marke Saitek ist auch sehr bekannt. Also mal schnell in die Hand genommen und "Probegefühlt"_.

_Das Handling war sehr gut, genau wie das Design! Also gut dachte ich mir und fragte einen netten, zwar etwas inkompetenten Verkäuer von Sat*** was das gute Stück denn nun kosten sollte. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, was so ein Joystick kostete und das nirgendswo Preise standen, half auch nicht gerade besonders! 

Deswegen habe ich versucht mich an den Preisen von Mäusen etc. zu orientieren. Und da meine Kone 70€ gekostet hat dachte ich mmmh mal gucken obs denn stimmt^^_
_Als der nette Herr mir dann sagte, dass das gute Stück 37,99€ kostet, war ich doch positiv überrascht, und antwortete prompt: "einpacken"._

_So dann wieder schön nach Hause gefahren und das gute Stück ausgepackt. 
_
_*Verpackung:*_

_Der Joystick war sauber und gut  in einem Karton mit Sichtfolie verpackt. Diese ermöglichte einen gescheiten Blick auf das Gerät, und verschaffte einem so noch mehr Drang die Sch*** Verpackung endlich aufzumachen ^^_

_Gesagt getan, und der Joystick stand in 2 Teilen auseinandergebaut vor mir. Zwei Handgriffe, und auch dies war erledigt._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_*Der Joystick:*_


_Nachdem alles reingesteckt war und auch die Software sich problemlos installieren lies, hantierte ich ein bisschen mit dem Joystick rum. Alle Knöpfe ausprobiert, die Software ein wenig studiert und dann dachte ich, ich wäre bereit für die erste Runde H.A.W.X! Also angeschmießen und ein paar Runden geflogen. Alles klappt wunderbar, und ich hole Gegner nach Gegner vom Himmel. So ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht, denn der Joystick reagiert mir nicht schnell genug und liegt auch ein wenig schlecht in der Hand._
_
Mmmmh dachte ich mir, im Laden passte er perfekt. Also schnell das mitgelieferte Werkzeug rausgeholt und fleißig eingestellt. 
_
_Nach der vielen Werbung die Saitek für den Joystick macht, er sei der anpassbarste Joystick den es gibt etc. habe ich große Erwartungen gehabt. Und diese wurden auch nicht enttäuscht. 

Der Joystick lässt sich wunderbar einstellen. Der Neigungswinkel des Steuerkopfes, die Höhe des Joysticks und dessen Neigung. Praktisch alles was man sich vorstellen kann, und da dies alles mit einem einzigen Werkzeug bewerkstelligt wird, geht es auch schnell von der Hand. 
_
_Nachdem er perfekt in der Hand lag, stellte ich ihn noch ein bisschen empfindlicher ein. Dies war auch kein Problem dank der mitgelieferten Software und so startete ich zum zweiten mal H.A.W.X._

_Und siehe da alles ging perfekt, und es macht einen heiden Spaß!_
_Dank der integrierten Schubkontrolle, muss man nun auch nicht immer eine Taste bzw. Knopf drücken, um zu beschleunigen bzw. zu bremsen._

_Diese reagiert im übrigen sehr exakt, und fühlt sich sehr gut an!_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Insgesamt, fühlen sich alle Tasten sehr gut an. Sehr robust und trotzdem lassen sie sich leicht drücken und geben dabei ein gutes anschlagsgehühl.
__
Tasten auch genug vorhanden. Insgesamt sind es 11 Tasten, 1 Rädchen, 1 Steuerkreuz und die Schubkontrolle, welche sich auch in 2  aufteilen lässt durch einen Knopfdruck._

_Der Joystick ist rundum sehr qualitativ hochwertig und erweckt einen robusten Eindruck. 
_
_Die blauen LEDs am Steuerkopf sind recht leuchtstark, und dennoch sehr dezent gehalten. Also nicht belästigend etc. eher ein nettes Extra._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Der Joystick lässt sich lautlos steuern, und macht auch keine Anstalten dabei, i.wo zu hängen bzw. zu kratzen. Er lässt sich sehr leicht und präzise steuern, ohne dabei zu wiederstandslos zu wirken. 
_
_Meine Empfindung zur Steuerung ist sehr gut. Flüssig, ohne zu lasch zu wirken._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Persönliches Fazit:*_

_Meinen Vorstellungen entspricht der Joystick vollkommen. Gutes Handling, gute Qualität und ein wirklich gelungenes Design!
_
_Und auch der Preis, welcher schon bei 25.99€ beginnt ist sehr günstig gehalten. Womit hier ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis entsteht._

Saitek Cyborg X Joystick, USB (108295) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

_Auch die möglichkeit den Joystick zusammen zuschieben, wenn man ihn einmal nicht braucht finde ich sehr gut._

_Der Joystick wurde sofort erkannt, und macht keinerlei Probleme bei der Installation. So sollte dies meiner Meinung nach auch sein! Unter Windows wird er als Saitek Cyborg X direkt erkannt, und auch Games erkennen ihn problemlos._

_Also wer einen guten und günstigen Joystick sucht ohne auf Qualität verzichten zu müssen, der ist mit dem Saitek Cyborg X bestens bedient und bekommt dazu noch ein äußert schickes Design!_


_*Meine Kaufempfehlung:* 

*Saitek Cyborg X* 
_


----------



## Klutten (13. März 2009)

Würdest du die Bilder bitte im Forum hochladen! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Ein umfangreicher Beitrag, der nur Links enthält, liest sich nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. März 2009)

Interessante Review.
Aber lad doch bitte die Bilder hier im Forum hoch


----------



## NOOKYN (13. März 2009)

Fertig


----------



## hannes-neo (6. Mai 2009)

Danke, geiles review


----------

